# Gator 825i S4



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm looking at crew style UTVs and the new Gator 825i S4 looks to be the most competitive with the Polaris 800 & 900 crew. I am going to try and make it to a dealer tomorrow to check it out for my self, but was wondering what other people's take was.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

I looked at one yesterday. 

The gator has 14", 5 lug wheels, not sure on the polaris but I think they are 12", 4 lugs.

I have a 625I and am very pleased with it. I need a bit more ground clearance with the heavy loads of corn I carry and I need a 4 seater so I'm trying to work it out. 

I was pretty impressed with the 850i s4 I looked at.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks capt. I just got back from looking at them myself. Pretty nice machine! Seem to be very well built with lots of room. They are a little pricey $14200 for the base four seater but that is in line with the Ranger 800 crew with camo and power steering. I like the frame, cast a-arms, hydraulic power steering, lots of leg room in rear seat, 12 month warranty and strong dealer/parts network. Downside is it only hauls four people, has a little less storage, tows less and the front footwell is tight. I'm going to keep looking, but the Deere is definitely in the running.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Whew! The Deere is kinda pricey. Your looking at about $16,500 for a camo 825i S4 with a poly top, scratch resistant flip out windshield, brush guard and black alloy wheels with 27"Maxxis Bighorn radials.


----------



## j4577 (Feb 11, 2013)

I was also considering the 825i S4 and went and drove one. I liked the way it performed, however that thing runs extremely high rpm's even at slow speeds. I asked about it and was told the engine is designed to be a high revving engine. When I drove it around the dealers lot just going about 10-15 mph it was running 3500-4000 rpm. I'm not saying that there is anything wrong with that or that it wouldn't hold up, just saying you might want to drive/listen to one before making up your mind. I have not made up my mind yet but have pretty much decided I don't care for that high revving engine.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I just bought the Honda Pioneer 700-4. It is quiet and very smooth. You might want to take a look at one if you can find one at a dealer. The transmission is car like so no belt issues. I also have a Polaris and if I am going slow I am supposed to put it in low. Makes the RPM go up but saves the belt. I prefer my new Honda now.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll check it out.


----------

